# Chessie Pups - 6 weeks old (Photos)



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Thought you all like to see some new pictures of my Chessie pups... they're 6 weeks old now.. fun bunch!



















Here's all 10 at 5 weeks old...


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Pretty looking pups, just a quick question, i have a chocolate lab and they look very similar but the chessie fur looks tougher or more grainy and not as smooth as a labs is that the case or am i just retarted??


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

jwdinius1 said:


> Pretty looking pups, just a quick question, i have a chocolate lab and they look very similar but the chessie fur looks tougher or more grainy and not as smooth as a labs is that the case or am i just retarted??


I've never seen a Chocolate Lab pup at 6 weeks of age....I'm not sure what their coat is like, but with Chessies their puppy coat is not like their adult coat... the puppy coat is kind of soft and fuzzy. As they mature they'll lose the puppy coat and the adult coat will come in, which is quite different from a Lab's coat... The adult Chessie has a harsh outer coat and woolly undercoat. In the breed standard the quality of the coat carries the most weight (show points) as the coat (along with a Chessie's determination) is what allows a Chessie to do the job it was bred for.....retrieve in very harsh weather.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

On the one pup being held you can see the chessie, the currly wavy hair that you wont see in a lab. Lab pups are the same in terms of their coat minus the wavy hair. Pretty much all pups are going to have the soft fuzzy coat.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

The breed standard also states that the Chessie outer coat (adult coat) is oily, which helps it shed water. Quite frankly, I can't say as the coats on the Chessies I've seen here in Montana have much oil in their coat. I'm not sure if it's because our climate is so dry or what.....I'm guessing that's the reason. the humidity here in North Central Montana averages about 23% and I've seen it down to 15% and 17% at times....very, very dry climate. I know what the humidity is because I have several guitars and keep a guage in the house that measures the humidity...I'm constantly "re-wetting" the humidifiers in my guitar cases. The dry air could very well rob a dog's coat of oil. I know that in the winter my skin gets terribly dry........we go through a lot of lotion!!!

It's odd, but when a Chessie pup is first born their coat is quite wavy and then it turns soft and fuzzy before they loose it and the adult coat comes in.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I've actually noticed the chessies in my area are less and less oily as the years have gone by. Not knowing a ton about breeding chessies I wonder if that's been somewhat of a trait that is starting to be bread down in their bloodlines.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks, yeah you can really see how wavy their hair looks and it's kinda cool looking :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was told by my vet, not to bathe my lab in shampoo more than once a month , becuase it reduces the amount of oil on their hair. so i am guessing both the chessie and the lab have oil to help protect their coat in the water! :beer:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I've never read or heard about a Lab having an oily coat similar to a Chessies, but I'm not a Lab Man so it could very well be. I know from the Labs I've seen and the Chessies I have that a Chessie has a much heavier, denser coat than the Labs I've seen......the coats are very different.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Neat they are all the same color, usually you get one or two deadgrass or dark chocolates. At least with with the female we have and the 4 litters she has had.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

nice looking dog. the one that my step dad used to have was dumber than a box of rocks though. needless to say, he sold it.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Drake Jake said:


> nice looking dog. the one that my step dad used to have was dumber than a box of rocks though. needless to say, he sold it.


Ya have to be smarter than a Chessie to train one.... Most step-fathers aren't. :beer:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

have you ever tried to train a box of rocks? good luck.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Drake Jake said:


> have you ever tried to train a box of rocks? good luck.


I tend to agree with the old adage that says, "There are no bad dogs...just bad trainers". While not entirely true, it is more often than it isn't. :lol: Most dogs that end up being decent hunting dogs do so despite our training.. :wink:


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Where in MT are you located??? Im in Livingston, PM sent.

Bob


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

stonebroke said:


> Drake Jake said:
> 
> 
> > have you ever tried to train a box of rocks? good luck.
> ...


my step dad had a lab before the last chessy. it was a great hunting dog who was very well trained, until it got hit by a car. he was the one that trained it. it might have just been that the chessy doesnt respond to whatever way he does train dogs.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Beautiful pup!! Reminds me of the good ol days when my chessie couldn't clear a room with one pass of gas.... but then again he's not chewing on my furniture either!!!!

Chessies aren't necessarily stupid, but they are very stubborn. They really need to know their place in the pack and you have to establish early that he or she is NOT the lead dog!! :beer:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

goldhunter470 said:


> Beautiful pup!! Reminds me of the good ol days when my chessie couldn't clear a room with one pass of gas.... but then again he's not chewing on my furniture either!!!!
> 
> Chessies aren't necessarily stupid, but they are very stubborn. They really need to know their place in the pack and you have to establish early that he or she is NOT the lead dog!! :beer:


We have an obnoxious dachshund that my son drug home from a friend's house several years ago that we seem to have inherited when he went off to college that I'll put up against any dog as far as passing gas goes. His are so bad that they will make your eyes water. As long as we keep him on a lamb/rice based food he's pretty good, but if he gets into anything else he'll drive us right out of the house. I've never smelled a dog fart as rotten as his... And his breath isn't much better! uke:


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

stonebroke said:


> We have an obnoxious dachshund that my son drug home from a friend's house several years ago that we seem to have inherited when he went off to college that I'll put up against any dog as far as passing gas goes. His are so bad that they will make your eyes water. As long as we keep him on a lamb/rice based food he's pretty good, but if he gets into anything else he'll drive us right out of the house. I've never smelled a dog fart as rotten as his... And his breath isn't much better! uke:


I feel your pain!!! The only nice thing about it is he has gotten me out of some embarrassing situations by being my scapegoat... I'm going to have try the lamb/rice food. He won't last much longer if he keeps this up!


----------

